# Meine kleine Meerforellen-Premiere



## Karstein (5. Mai 2006)

Moinsen,

ich melde uns nun auch wieder zurück vom big fat seatrout experience an deutschen Küsten - und gleich mit ´ner kleinen Story. :m

Tanja und ich sollten ja eigentlich die Tage am Ärmelkanal verbracht haben, so mit mannsgroßen Steinbutts und kilometerlangen Congern, mit Guinness und Wolfsbarsch. Der Törn wurde dann aber kurz vor dem festgeschriebenen Urlaub abgeblasen... Eine schnelle Alternative musste her.

Wir verbrachten die ersten vier Tage in der wunderschönen Fränkischen Schweiz, wo wir schon sagenhafte Saisoneröffnungsfänge hinlegten - Tanja u.a. eine pummelige 47er Fario aus einem Wehrgumpen, meinereiner eine 46er Regenbogen und eine 45er Fario, dazu viele Fische um die 40 und auch schöne Bachsaiblinge knapp unter 40cm. Doch dazu an anderer Stelle mal mehr.

Jedenfalls hieß es am 25.04. Abschied von Franken nehmen (was auch nur zu gut für unsere Körpergewichte war) und den langen Ritt über die A7 Richtung Kappeln antreten, wo wir noch sieben Tage Küstenluft schnuppern wollten. Natürlich mit ausgiebigem Bewerfen der Ostsee. Wundersamerweise gab es weder einen Stau auf der Autobahn noch am Elbtunnel, sodass wir die komplette Strecke inklusive zweier Pausen in 6,5 Stunden hinter uns gebracht hatten.

Am 26.04. rückten wir denn dann auch gleich los, bestückt zunächst nur mit Blechruten. Traumwetter, Wind 1 aus N bei blauem Himmel mit weißen Wolken, um die 8° Wassertemperatur. Rein in die Wathosen und in´s Wasser!Wir snapsten, spökten, sildaten und hansten, was das Zeug hielt - und tatsächlich buckelten nicht nur mehrmals ansehnliche Rücken in Sichtweite, sondern furchten auch hinter unseren Blinkern her. Also zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Platz!

Doch die Burschen standen nicht auf Metall, nach fünf Stunden brachen wir ab - und trafen auf dem Weg zum Auto auf Stefan, der uns mit einer feinen Wedelgerte entgegen kam. Erst mal einen supernetten Klön abgehalten und danach entschieden, am nächsten Tag erstmalig an der deutschen Küste das Fluggerät einzuweihen.

(Abschweifung: nun bin ich ja in Travemünde groß geworden und konnte auf Blinker und Heringsfetzen dem großen Teich schon die eine und andere Forelle entreißen - aber der Idee, mit einer Fliegenrute sprich für mich geringer Wurfweite den Meeressalmoniden nachzustellen, widerstand ich bis dato erfolgreich.)

Schnell noch zu Frank Piotter und einige Garnelen-Imitate zusätzlich in die ohnehin schon übervolle Box geklemmt, das beruhigte ungemein für das morgige Vorhaben.

Auch am 27.04. begrüßte uns herrlichstes Wetter mit einer winzigen Windstärke aus N/NO - ideales FliFi-Wetter für uns Ungeübte. Wir wateten raus. Tanja knübberte ein Tangläufer-Imitat ca. Größe 12 an, ich entschied mich für einen crystal-bestückten Streamer Größe 6. Die erste Stunde verging eher mit Doppelzug-Übungswürfen und Enttüdeln von Wurfknoten als mit ernsthaften Meerforellen Fliegenfischen. Doch so langsam hatten wir den Bogen raus.

Tanja vermeldete auf einmal einen zaghaften Schnapper, der sich nach 15 Minuten wiederholte. Sowas motiviert, zumal wir auch wieder Fische buckeln sahen. Auf einmal Ruf von rechts und gekrümmte Gerte, fish on! Die Meerforelle schüttelte ein paar Mal den Kopf - und verschwand samt Tanja´s Tangläufer. Die fluchende Enttäuschung konnte ich anschließend am Strand mit einem Piccolo Sekt minimieren.

Ein Rendsburger mit Spin-Gerät gesellte sich zu uns, und nachdem er sich langsam an uns herangefischt hatte, unterhielten wir Beide uns nett über 10 Meter Entfernung hinweg im glasklaren Wasser. Zwischendurch befreite ich den hellen Streamer und band die Fliege meines Vertrauens an, eine Skjern Fancy Größe 6. Die hatte mir schon zu den feinsten Fischen verholfen, von Äsche bis Hunds- und Buckellachs. Mittlererweile ging der Doppelzug nun schon recht flutschig auf immerhin um die 20 Meter raus, sodass ich während des Klöns den Wurfablauf eher automatisch machte. Bis die Schnur gegen 13:30 Uhr ca. 10 Meter vor mir auf einmal festsaß.

Ich mich von meinem Gesprächspartner abwand, auf die Schnur schaute - und Bewegung in die Sache kam! Erschreckter "Fisch!"-Ruf meinerseits, während die Rutenspitze schon oben und die Rolle dabei war, einige Meter des Scierra EDP Polymers an denjenigen abzugeben, der am anderen Ende sehr unwirsch reagierte. Wildes Buckeln, Fluchten nach links und rechts, genialer Drill!

Tanja kam watend neben mich, ihren Kescher bereit. Wir gingen langsam zurück in´s Flachere, was die Meerforelle mit zwei sehenswerten Sprüngen beantwortete. Beine zusammengekniffen, bloß nicht Tunneln lassen jetzt! Langsam zeigte die Forelle die silberne Breitseite und kreiste vor uns. Schneller Keschereinsatz von Tanja, und sie lag im Netz - meine erste Küstenforelle auf Fliege aus deutschen Landen!

Vollkommen aus dem Häuschen watete ich zurück an den Strand. Das Bandmaß zeigte exakte 50cm an, einen halben Meter silbernes Glückgefühl hatte ich da vor mir zu liegen. Obligatorische Zigarette und einen Fangschluck Malt für meinen keschernden Ghillie und mich, dann ging´s an´s Fotografieren für euch:

















Den Rest des Tages tat sich nichts mehr, ebenso war die nächsten beiden Tage Funkstille. Vielleicht lag es an dem auf Ost drehenden Wind und der Abkühlung des Wassers, wer weiß. Und auch, wenn Tanja leider leer ausging: besser konnte unser erster fliegenfischender Versuch an der Ostsee nicht starten - zwei Stunden Werfen und dann gleich das erste gelandete Erfolgserlebnis! Was bedeutet: wieder zwei infizierte Fliegenfischer mehr an der Küste. :m

Mein besonderer Dank geht aber an Jelle, Michael und Heiko, haben mir die Drei doch vorab mit Revier-, Geräte- und Fliegenmustertipps zu diesem Fang verholfen - Männers, das ist auch euer Fisch! #6 #6 #6

Mit Gruß vom immer noch restlos begeisterten

Karsten

PS: Am Freitag waren wir noch auf Stippvisite bei DS Angelsport (Dirk Sennholz) in Flensburg. Ich habe schon bestimmt hunderte von Tackleshops von innen gesehen, aber sowas an Auswahl kann ich nicht beschreiben - sowas müsst ihr wirklich mal gesehen haben! Nehmt aber auf alle Fälle Zeit und Geld mit. Immer wieder erstaunlich, was man(n) noch für feines Angelzeugs erbeuten kann.


----------



## Murphy88 (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meine kleine Meerforellen-Premiere*

Hallo Karsten - sehr feiner Bericht und ein dickes Petri #6


----------



## Lachsy (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meine kleine Meerforellen-Premiere*

Petri karsten, geiler bericht und das bild mit paddy ist superklasse, was wollter er den fangen?

mfg Lachsy


----------



## snoekbaars (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meine kleine Meerforellen-Premiere*

Petri Heil,
lieber Karsten!!!
#6#6#6#6

Nun hast Du Deine erste MeFo sogar noch vor mir gefangen ... Kerl, Du hast es drauf!! 

Bis später
Ralph


----------



## Gnilftz (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meine kleine Meerforellen-Premiere*

Moinsen Karstein,

über die Forelle habe ich mich mehr gefreut, als über meine Eigenen! #6 
Noch mal n dickes Petri!

Greetz
Heiko |wavey:


----------



## Karstein (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meine kleine Meerforellen-Premiere*

Vielen lieben Dank, ihr Lieben! 

@ Clarissa: vielleicht lag´s daran, dass Paddy vorher in die Ostsee gesprungen ist? Dadurch hat er bestimmt den Fettflössler aus dem Bau gesprengt! :m

@ Ralph: ehrlich, ich bin noch vor Dir mit der Premiere? Und das, wo Du viel ausdauernder dort oben bist... Kleiner Tipp: wir hatten Dänemark die ganze Zeit im Blickfeld.  Ich drücke Dir die Daumen, dass es nächstes Mal rumpelt!


----------



## HD4ever (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meine kleine Meerforellen-Premiere*

supi !!!
das sieht nach nem klasse Tag an der Ostsee aus !!!  #6


----------



## Jan77 (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meine kleine Meerforellen-Premiere*

Auch von mir Glückwunsch zum "Fliegen-Silber"


----------



## Karstein (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meine kleine Meerforellen-Premiere*

@ Guide Heiko: warst auch der Allererste, der nach dem Abschlagen angerufen wurde von mir! :m

Mange takk nochmal an Dich für den zündenden Tipp mit dem dunklen Fliegenmuster! #6


----------



## Gnilftz (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meine kleine Meerforellen-Premiere*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> @ Guide Heiko: warst auch der Allererste, der nach dem Abschlagen angerufen wurde von mir! :m




|rotwerden  

Greetz
Heiko |wavey:


----------



## Dorschdiggler (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meine kleine Meerforellen-Premiere*

Klasse Karsten.....

Heiko und ich haben am Strand noch lange darüber gequatscht und befunden, dass es Zeit wird, es einmal zu viert zu versuchen |supergri 

Auf jeden Fall ein superschöner Bericht, den ich mit viel Freude gelesen habe. #6 #6 

Man sieht sich #h


----------



## Karstein (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meine kleine Meerforellen-Premiere*

@ Vossi: jau, dat machen wir auf alle Fälle! Hab grad eben schon diesbezüglich mit Heiko drüber geschnackt. Leider schaffen wir´s bis Juni nicht mehr hoch zu euch - aber im Herbst werden wir uns wieder mal über´s WE ein lauschiges Quartier bei euch an der Küste suchen. 

Vi sees!


----------



## Waveman (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meine kleine Meerforellen-Premiere*

Schöner Bericht, hat wirklich Spaß gemacht den zu lesen ...
Gruß an alle Mefo Kranken 
waveman


----------



## Stingray (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meine kleine Meerforellen-Premiere*

Toller Bericht und schöne Bilder #6 . Glückwunsch zur schönen Forelle Karsten #6 .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Ossipeter (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meine kleine Meerforellen-Premiere*

Glückwunsch auch von mir. Tolle Sache! Wenn ihr wieder mal in Franken seid rührt euch!


----------



## havkat (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meine kleine Meerforellen-Premiere*

Moin Karstein!

Auch an dieser Stelle noch mal ein fettes PETRI mit Musik und Salut!

Sehr schöner Bericht! #6

Zu deiner PN-Frage: Klar war datt meine, Mann!


----------



## Rausreißer (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meine kleine Meerforellen-Premiere*

Karstensen, 
Danke für den Bericht :m 
Hat Tanja Dir also auch mal was gegönnt. So muss dass sein #6 
Besten Gruß,

Gernot #h


----------



## oh-nemo (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meine kleine Meerforellen-Premiere*

Wat für´n "scheunen" Bericht Karsten #6
Glückwunsch zum ersten Fly-Silver :m 

Vossi und Heiko bringen Dich zum Fisch......hat sogar bei mir geklappt :q


----------



## Truttafriend (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meine kleine Meerforellen-Premiere*

Wie endgeil Karsten #6

Schöner Fisch mit einer tollen Geschichte.

Ein herzliches Petri an dich#h


----------



## goeddoek (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meine kleine Meerforellen-Premiere*

Der Karsten #6 

Feine Meerforelle angeln und dann auch noch so'n toller Bericht.
Na,ja - wer 'nen "Meerforellenbauhund" sein eigen nennt und mit Malt an's Wasser geht  

Diiiiiickes Petri Heil auch von mir |schild-g :m


----------



## Schleuse (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meine kleine Meerforellen-Premiere*

Hallo Karsten,

dickes Petri zu Deiner ersten MeFo mit der Fliegenrute!!! #6

Ist mir persönlich leider auch erst einmal geglückt,
aber ich gebe nicht auf, es wird schon irgend wann mal wieder klappen...


----------



## marioschreiber (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meine kleine Meerforellen-Premiere*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> Heiko und ich haben am Strand noch lange darüber gequatscht und befunden, dass es Zeit wird, es einmal zu viert zu versuchen |supergri


 
Zu fünft !!!
Nachdem ich Karsten schon am TdM verpasst habe......

Petri zu dem Silber !!!!:m


----------



## Karstein (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meine kleine Meerforellen-Premiere*

Mange takk nochmal für eure Blumen, freu mich riesig drüber! |engel: 

@ Peter: hätten wir auch wirklich gemacht, aber die Zeit war extrem knapp bemessen. Sogar die zeitgleiche Roadshow in Scheinfeld haben wir aus dem Kalender streichen müssen...

@ Havkat: na dann aber besonderes Hallo, was ein böser Kawentsmann - dreifaches Petri dafür! #6

@ Jörch: jooo, wer mit solchen ehrenamtlichen Guides nichts fängt, sollte besser Skatspieler werden. :m

@ Mario: logo, immer gerne! Wird wohl aber erst was zur Herbstsaison was, denn "leider" ruft Norge den ganzen Sommer über.


----------



## marioschreiber (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meine kleine Meerforellen-Premiere*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Wird wohl aber erst was zur Herbstsaison was...


 
Kein Problem, ich kann warten !
Ich bin zu der Zeit sowiso an der Küste ! :q :q :q


----------



## oh-nemo (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meine kleine Meerforellen-Premiere*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin zu der Zeit sowiso an der Küste ! :q :q :q


|wavey: ich auch


----------



## Hardi (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meine kleine Meerforellen-Premiere*

Moin Karsten,
danke für den schönen Bericht und Petri zu der schönen silbernen mit der Fliege.


----------



## Jirko (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meine kleine Meerforellen-Premiere*

...wat für´n feiner bericht bruder mit nem famosen finale #6... nachträglich nochemal nen digges petri für deinen ersten silberbarren - klasse stilleben im übrigen #6


----------



## Reppi (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meine kleine Meerforellen-Premiere*

Schöööner Bericht; habe mich echt super gefreut, als die "Nachricht" kam !!
Schade. dass es mit uns an dem Tage nichts geworden ist.....aber aufgeschoben ist ja nicht....... 
Gruß auch an die bessere (erfolglosere ) Hälfte !!!


----------



## Karstein (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meine kleine Meerforellen-Premiere*

@ Uwe: hast aber Freitag auch nix verpasst, durch die Abkühlung, den Ostwind und die kalten Regenschauer waren die Fische anscheinend vergrätzt.


----------



## sunny (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meine kleine Meerforellen-Premiere*

Sauberst Karsten#6 . Petir Heil zu deiner ersten Flug-Mefo. Das erste mal vergißt man nie|supergri .


----------



## mika (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meine kleine Meerforellen-Premiere*

Toll !!!!, ein schönes Tier - ich hatte in einer ähnlichen Situation kein Fliegengerät dabei und warte selbst auf solch ein Erlebnis!!!


----------



## mefohunter84 (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meine kleine Meerforellen-Premiere*

Auch wenn ich ( bis jetzt ) kein Fliegenfischer bin, war es super schön diesen tollen Bericht zu lesen. :m 

*Glückwunsch*  zur ersten "Fliegenmeefo". Und danke für die tollen Fotos.

Weiterhin noch viel *Petri Heil*  :m


----------



## stefanhoffmann7 (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meine kleine Meerforellen-Premiere*

Schöner Bericht - und da soll noch mal irgendeiner sagen, angeln sei langweilig!

Letzten Sommer ist mir in Kühlingsborn beim Dorsche verhaften auch ein kleiner Silber-Torpedo kurz über Grund auf einen Pilker geschossen. Ich war von der ungewöhnlichen Kampfkraft des vermeindlichen Dorsches beeindruckt. Erst einge Meter vor der Bordwand habe ich geschnallt, dass ich es mit der ersten MeFo meines Lebens zu tun hatte 

 Uiiii war ich aufgeregt... fast wie beim erstem Mal hahaha

Doch leider leider hatte meine geflochtene keine Dehnung und beim Griff nach dem Kescher habe ich die Schnur für keinen kurzen Augenblick nicht straff genug gehalten, so dass kurzzeitig ein kleiner Schnurbogen entstand. Dies hat der Torpedo genutzt, um sich blitzschnell den Pilker abzuschütteln. Arrrrg..

Möge er noch ein paar Pfund zulegen und dann wieder einem Petri-Junger eine  Freude bereiten 

Schöne Grüsse vom Schwarzen Meer in das Heimatland!!


----------



## Laksos (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meine kleine Meerforellen-Premiere*

Oh, jetzt erst hier mit der Nase draufgestoßen:

Glückwunsch Karsten, zum halben Meter Silberbarren, auch bei Tanja wird's sicher mal klappen! Erfrischender und superschöner Bericht, das Foto mit eurem Seehund ist klasse!

Wenn ich beim Rotaugenangeln jeden Anfasser mit 'nem Piccolo oder jeden Fisch mit 'nem Malt begießen würde, wär ich beim Angeln jedes mal huckebreit sternhagelvoll. 

Danke für den tollen Morgenstart!:m

P.S.:
Aber was zum Henker ist 'ne "Fario"?


.


----------



## Karstein (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meine kleine Meerforellen-Premiere*

@ Norbert: nun weißt Du auch, warum wir nicht mehr auf Weißfische angeln - das würde unsere Leber nicht lange mitmachen! :m Dann doch lieber tagelang nix fangen und wenigstens einmal ordentlich anstoßen.

Salmo trutta FARIO = (lat.) Bachforelle 

Viele Grüße an euch nach Kölle

Karstensen


----------

